# making my own weights



## Dh2909 (Aug 9, 2011)

I recently got a new job at a steel profiling company and came up with the idea of cutting my own weights! I checked with em and workout out the required size for the weights i was wanting and asked for a quote.

4x 10kg

6 x 5kg

10x 2.5 kg

£100

not too bad, they wont look as pretty as the cast irons from the stores but they are gonna be for personal use at home so dont really care. And works out at just over £1 a kilo.

Just thought id share. Might be an idea for anybody who knows someone in the steel industry


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

Sounds a good idea. Have a chat with one of the metalurgist guys though and find out if you need any additional carbon in the cast. I have had some various lab analysis done over the years on metal components that have failed or fractured as my primary trade was in Mechanical Engineering. Results were generally a low carbon content that made the metal brittle in cold weather when impacted. Not sure if this applies to cast iron though.


----------

